# VW Auto-Sleepers Clubman/Gatcombe vs VW Compass Calypso



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm after a 2.5 Clubman/Gatcombe - seen a few but just not quite what I'm after. Some really terrible trimming fabric/colours.

I keep bumping into the Compass Calypso, same base, same layout but more of them around and less expensive.

Apart from the monocoque body, are there any other advantages of the Clubman over Calypso or is the monocoque such a huge benefit it's an unfair fight?


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

i have had my calypso for 11 years and i am happy with it. furnishings can be replaced we have done ours twice now last time even the curtains and trims and added memory foam into the seats, cheaper than getting another van. we looked at the clubmans but prefer the calypso. whichever one you get make sure it has not got the blue i on the tdi badge as it will only be 80hp.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We had a Gatcombe a few years back at the same time that a good friend had a Calypso.

Build quality on the Calypso wasn't a patch on the Gatcombe. Might have been that the Calypso was a Friday afternoon van but the finish was poor.

Even if both had been equal in quality the monocoque body would have swung it for me anyway.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Our 1st van was a Calypso, nice little van, no problems with it. Wider than a Clubman/Gatcombe but very little overcab storage - thats why it went


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Auto sleepers every time! If you want a t4 then you are looking at a base vehicle that is at least ten years old, which means so is the shell.

Monocoque wins every time because unlessit's had a hole drilled in it or hit something then there's next to no chance of damp unlike the compass.

Re the engine I'm not sure auto sleepers ever used the 88ps engine, but in either case it's a great engine to have. If you find the 88 version just doesn't do it for you it is one of the most easily modified engines and with a bit of time and some readily available parts can be made up to 102 and more.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Clubman it is - made the deal today so you Clubman owners out there, get ready to be bombarded with "How do I ......?" and "Where is the ........?" and "What is this switch for?"


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

*Clubman*

We have had ours just over 2 years. Drives like a car. acceleration excellent. Dry as a bone cant leak.
Warm comfortable. Economical. Only downside it can be a little less roomy if you have downsized to it. Otherwise it wins hands down all round. I am sure you will love it.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Clubman*



ramos said:


> ......................... Only downside it can be a little less roomy if you have downsized to it..........


I've upsized - it's huge  I can even stand up in it


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Clubman it is,,,,,,*

Hi Tonyt,,,,, good for you mate,,,, yu will not regret buying a Clubman, we've had ours for 5 years now, taking it to France next Sunday,,,,,, ask away, any questions will be answered in this forum. You may also check on the Autosleepers Forum. ,,,, Jack, shedbrewer


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

i can wave to you now Tony :wink:


----------

